# Outlook 2003 password problems



## kjhesq (Oct 29, 2004)

My computer crashed a couple days ago and before the crash, Outlook was working fine. I was able to send and receive e-mails with no problem. When I rebooted after the crash, Outlook no longer worked. I get the "Enter network password" dialogue box. The user ID and password are already filled in, I recheck "save password" and click "OK" but the message keeps popping up. I've looked on the Microsoft site for a fix and I've tried what was suggested (deleting the registry file "protected storage system provider", then reentering the information for the e-mail account). Although the problem described on the site was identical to mine, the fix did not work. I've tried it several times to no avail. I've even gone so far as to pop in the installation disk to do a repair and reinstall but I still can't send/receive my e-mail. It appears as though outlook is unable to connect to the POP3 server (roadrunner) because even though the password is filled it, it appears as though the field is blank (Error message "password value cannot equal zero" or "password incorrect"). Does anyone have any other suggestions on how to resolve this issue?::upset:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

a repair install of office should fix this. Go to add/remove programs and choose office 2003. Click on change then reinstall.


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

Here is the perfect way to your solution

http://ict.cas.psu.edu/training/howto/outlook/config_O3emailPOP3.htm


----------



## kjhesq (Oct 29, 2004)

Terrister said:


> a repair install of office should fix this. Go to add/remove programs and choose office 2003. Click on change then reinstall.


Thank you but I've tried this, more than once. I've even gone so far as to uninstall outlook completely and download Mozilla Thunderbird (the most recent version 1.5 I think). I am getting the same error message with Thunderbird so it appears as though this problem is not limited to Outlook. To make matters worse, I just received a new Dell laptop (today). Thinking it was a problem with the registry of my desktop computer I figured surely I'd be able to get my mail on this new computer. I'm getting the SAME error!!! Again, tried Outlook, Outlook Express, and Thunderbird with no luck. Is it possible that this is a firewall issue? I have ZoneAlarm on my desktop and the laptop came with PCillin.:4-dontkno


----------



## kjhesq (Oct 29, 2004)

I've tried playing with the different firewalls on my computers (desktop with Zone Alarm v. 6.5)(laptop PcCillin 12) as suggested by the publishers to resolve my e-mail send/receive problems. Their suggested fixes did not work. I even went so far as to turn off the security software on both computers to see if that worked. It did not. Now I'm completely at a loss as to what the problem could possibly be, other than both computers are Dell and the other laptop on which I can still get e-mail is a Sony. 

Anyone have any other suggestions as I'm ready to smash both computers???? It doesn't make sense to me why the new laptop has the same problem right out of the box.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What type email is this? If it is with an ISP, contact them to verify user name and password. Even if correct, have them reset it.


----------



## kjhesq (Oct 29, 2004)

It's Roadrunner high speed. Resetting the account would be the solution even though it still works on one computer?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

So you have 3 computers with Outlook and 2 of the 3 can not access this email account?
What is different on the one that works? Check the account options for settings that are not the same.


----------



## kjhesq (Oct 29, 2004)

The settings are identical on all three computers. One day the desktop stopped sending/receiving mail. (Although, come to think of it, I think it may just be a receiving problem because I did do "test account" and a test message downloaded to the old, Sony laptop (the one that still works)). And now the new Dell laptop doesn't send/receive out of the box. There are no differences in the account settings in Outlook. Is there somewhere else I should be looking?


----------



## kjhesq (Oct 29, 2004)

This is the exact error message:
Task 'mail.nycap.rr.com -Receiving' reported error (0x800CCC92): "Your e-mail server rejected your login. Verify your user name and password in your account properties. The server responded: -ERR invalid user name or password." 

I never touched the account settings on the desktop between the time I could send/receive and the time I couldn't. Even so I've checked and rechecked name and password. On the new laptop I've done the same to no avail.


----------



## kjhesq (Oct 29, 2004)

Terrister- Thanks for all your help. After calling both Dell and the ISP the problem seems to be resolved.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Could you share with us how you fixed it?


----------



## nateshuntsvegas (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok I know its best to post in an existing thread then to start a new one so I have this issue, I cannot access my account it says my password is not correct. 

Any help in this problem would be greatly appreciated.
thanx
nate


----------

